# A move with the girlfriend!



## Crammy (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Brand new memeber, so thanks in advance for the help.

I am moving out to Dubai in Jan fr the 1st time and the plan is that my girlfriend will come as well. My job and Visa's are all sorted by my company however she is now on the lookout for a job.

She is a radiographer and hopefully will have a job soon, however what options are available.

Can she get a job in a shop of some sort and would they be able to sonsor a visa?

Just wondered if anyone else was in a similar sittuation?

Thanks again,
Crammy


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Crammy, welcome to the forum

I just need to check - you are aware that you and your girlfriend are not allowed to live together in Dubai? If you get caught it won't be fun.

As you are not married, she will have to be sponsored by a company in Dubai to do a specific job; you can't arrive for one job and just transfer to another without getting re-sponsored.


----------



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

Crammy said:


> I am moving out to Dubai in Jan fr the 1st time and the plan is that my girlfriend will come as well.


Unmarried partners living together in Dubai is illegal. If you do take the chance and are found out you will be arrested and deported.

You cannot sponsor your girlfriend so she will need to come and go on a visitors visa unless she gets a job with sponsorship. That will still not get around the unmarried problem.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Crammy

Note what has been said about co-habiting (it is is the stcky thread too) and be careful.

If your girlfriend is a radiographer, why isn't she applying for a job doing that? There are numerous hospitals here. That way she'll get her own sponsorship and a decent salary. Retail sales generally payed poorly and requires long hours.

-


----------



## Crammy (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Crammy
> 
> Note what has been said about co-habiting (it is is the stcky thread too) and be careful.
> 
> ...


Chee's for all the replies.
She is on the lookout for jobs in that field but she is a therapy radiographer (cancer treatment) and there doesn't seem to be any jobs in that field in Dubai. 

There is a rumour of the Suadi-German hospital building a cancer center in Al Barsha but i think expected completion dates are not till July.

Unless anyone knows anyone in that field ???

Thanks for your help.
Crammy


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

Crammy, I don't know if you have heard but we have a Health Care City over here built by Dubai Properties. Why not look on this website http://www.dhcc.ae/EN/Contact Us/Pages/ContactUs.aspx and give the number a call +971 and take off the 0 from outside the UAE. You should find every sector of medical services possible in one place. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Crammy said:


> Chee's for all the replies.
> She is on the lookout for jobs in that field but she is a therapy radiographer (cancer treatment) and there doesn't seem to be any jobs in that field in Dubai.
> 
> There is a rumour of the Suadi-German hospital building a cancer center in Al Barsha but i think expected completion dates are not till July.
> ...


The Saudi German hospital is a very long way from being finished. Not that you'd ever get me in there! 

As Mourm has posted, there are loads of new places in Healthcare City and in fact the first of their hospitals opened today.

-


----------

